# no /dev/lirc device *can't get lirc to work*

## fserafin

trying to get lirc working again and having some problems 

i'm using a mce pvr150 i had the remote working once before not sure what happened

here's some if first off 

```
uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.14-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Mon Jan 9 01:14:05 CST 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

i'm not using the 2.6.15 kernel as there are some problems with ivtv and it

```

 app-misc/lirc

      Latest version available: 0.8.0_pre1

      Latest version installed: 0.8.0_pre1

      Size of downloaded files: 605 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.lirc.org

      Description: LIRC is a package that allows you to decode and send infra-red signals of many (but not all) commonly used remote controls.

```

and this in /etc/make.conf

```

# Lirc driver

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=mceusb"

```

```

 media-tv/ivtv

      Latest version available: 0.4.0-r3

      Latest version installed: 0.4.0-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 1,319 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ivtvdriver.org

      Description: ivtv driver for Hauppauge PVR PCI cards

      License:     GPL-2

```

```

 modules.d # cat ivtv

alias char-major-81     videodev

alias char-major-81-0   ivtv

alias char-major-81-1   ivtv

alias char-major-61 lirc_i2c

#add above ivtv lirc_dev lirc_i2c

```

```

cat /etc/conf.d/lircd

# Options to pass to the lircd process

#LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc0"

LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc/0"

```

any help would be great thanks

----------

## vladgrigorescu

Does dmesg give any helpful messages?

----------

## fserafin

here's dmesg don't know if it will help

```

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

ivtv:  ==================== START INIT IVTV ====================

ivtv:  version 0.4.0 (tagged release) loading

ivtv:  Linux version: 2.6.14-gentoo-r7 SMP gcc-3.4

ivtv:  In case of problems please include the debug info

ivtv:  between the START INIT IVTV and END INIT IVTV lines when

ivtv:  mailing the ivtv-devel mailinglist.

ivtv0: Autodetected WinTV PVR 150 card (iTVC16 based)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 58

ivtv0: Unreasonably low latency timer, setting to 64 (was 32)

tveeprom: ivtv version

tveeprom: Hauppauge: model = 26582, rev = C299, serial# = 8450809

tveeprom: tuner = TCL 2002N 5H (idx = 99, type = 50)

tveeprom: tuner fmt = NTSC(M) (eeprom = 0x08, v4l2 = 0x00001000)

tveeprom: audio processor = CX25843 (type = 25)

tveeprom: decoder processor = CX25843 (type = 1e)

ivtv0: i2c attach to card #0 ok [client=tveeprom, addr=50]

tuner (ivtv): chip found at addr 0xc2 i2c-bus ivtv i2c driver #0

ivtv0: i2c attach to card #0 ok [client=(tuner unset), addr=61]

cx25840 2-0044: cx25843-23 found @ 0x88 (ivtv i2c driver #0)

cx25840 2-0044: loaded /lib/modules/HcwMakoA.ROM firmware (14264 bytes)

ivtv0: i2c attach to card #0 ok [client=cx25840, addr=44]

wm8775 2-001b: chip found @ 0x36 (ivtv i2c driver #0)

ivtv0: i2c attach to card #0 ok [client=wm8775, addr=1b]

ivtv0: loading /lib/modules/ivtv-fw-enc.bin

ivtv0: Encoder revision: 0x02050032

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder MPEG stream: 128 x 32768 buffers (4096KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder YUV stream: 194 x 10800 buffers (2048KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder VBI stream: 120 x 17472 buffers (2048KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder PCM audio stream: 455 x 4608 buffers (2048KB total)

tuner: type set to 50 (TCL 2002N) by ivtv i2c driver #0

ivtv0: Initialized WinTV PVR 150, card #0

ivtv:  ====================  END INIT IVTV  ====================

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 66

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:58:07 PST 2005

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

usb 2-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

input: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [Logitech Logitech Dual Action] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3

usb 2-3: USB disconnect, address 4

```

left out every thing before ivtv

----------

## physcofish

I am fairly certian the issue is between lirc and kernel 2.6.14 since I am having a similar issue of  not having a /dev/lirc* device created and it used to work for me before I reinstalled with kernel 2.6.14 instead of kernel 2.6.12 that I was previously using

-Jon

----------

## fserafin

i know that lirc work with 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 because i had it working then upgraded kernel didn't check to see if was working

got rid of my old kernel and modules used same config ie make oldconfig and didn't work. tried to down grade kernel and made no difference. 

i can't modprobe lirc_i2c i thank that's an issue but not sure how to correct it

----------

## jstrHead

Not sure if this is relevant since I am using an older kernel.  I would try

re-emerging ivtv (or if you compile ivtv yourself instead of using the portage ebuild) and then re-emerge lirc.  This

worked for me in the past.    

*just a suggestion, I am not to sure with the newer kernels

----------

## physcofish

You may need to edit /etc/conf.d/lircd to match the new way the device is used. Mine used to say:

```
LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc0"
```

Then I changed it to:

```
LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc/0"
```

Before then lirc would sometimes start but then it die as soon as something tried to connect to it.

-jon

----------

## madhusker

Does anyone know how to get the devices available in the /dev/lircd tree?  Where is lirc in the kernel config and what is required?

"tv1 linux # modprobe lirc_dev lirc_i2c

FATAL: Error inserting lirc_dev (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/misc/lirc_dev.ko): Invalid module format"

 *Quote:*   

> Linux tv1 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Feb 18 12:30:49 CST 2006 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

----------

## madhusker

 *Quote:*   

> "tv1 linux # modprobe lirc_dev lirc_i2c
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting lirc_dev (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/misc/lirc_dev.ko): Invalid module format"

 

This was fixed by compiling lirc and ivtv with gcc 3.3.6.     gcc 3.4.4 compiled it fine, but had the above error.  Now that I have the modules in, still no device nodes. What gives?

 *Quote:*   

> Feb 21 01:00:37 tv1 lircd-0.8.0pre3[8585]: lircd(mceusb) ready

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tv1 rules.d # ls -l
> 
> total 20
> ...

 

----------

## djone

same problem here. Anyone solved this problem yet. Someone yes. PLEASE!

----------

## madhusker

Yeah, I finally got this going about 10 minutes ago.  It seems that the module is VERY picky about whether it creates the device nodes.  If your driver is wrong it does not complain, just doesn't work.  Here is what made it work for me finally using the correct driver source.

tv1 ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=mceusb2"     (providing this is the driver you need)

tv1 ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords | grep lirc

app-misc/lirc ~x86

(Basically you must use 3.3.6 not 3.4.4 to compile lirc.  It should compile the right driver using LIRC_OPTS from make.conf)

tv1 ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednossp

 [6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4

 [7] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardened

 [8] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopie

 [9] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopiessp

 [10] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednossp

Then modprobe lirc_mceusb2.  After that you should get device nodes.  Check your dmesg for this:

lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61

lirc_mceusb2: USB remote driver for LIRC v0.22

lirc_mceusb2: Martin Blatter <martin_a_blatter@yahoo.com>

usb 1-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0

lirc_mceusb2[2]: SMK eHome Infrared Transceiver on usb1:2

usbcore: registered new driver lirc_mceusb2

If you don't have the driver by Martin Blatter listed and you have the MCE2 remote, then you need to go to:

http://blatter.com/mceusb/

and follow the instructions.

Good luck.

----------

